# Opinions on Shaperbox 2



## Locks (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm thinking of picking up Shaperbox 2 by Cableguys. It looks like an incredibly useful plugin for sound design purposes. I particularly like the look of the time-warping tools to get completely different sounds out of samples. Does anyone here have any experience/opinions with the plugin or its derivatives (Time Shaper, Volume Shaper etc.)?


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Jul 22, 2020)

Is LFO Tool basically the same thing?


----------



## Locks (Jul 22, 2020)

MarcHedenberg said:


> Is LFO Tool basically the same thing?



Pretty similar. Although I don't think LFO Tool has time editing options? Shaperbox is probably more like IL Gross Beat in that sense.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jul 22, 2020)

I use it for fake sidechaining and am very pleased but I haven't gotten my hands super dirty yet with the rest of the package. Definitely worth picking up IMO.


----------



## j_kranz (Jul 22, 2020)

It's great, very useful, I don't think you'd regret it.


----------



## Locks (Jul 22, 2020)

Cheers @Jeremy Gillam and @j_kranz. This gives me the confirmation bias I needed. I'll reckon I'll pick it up. I love the creative applications.


----------



## tebling (Jul 22, 2020)

Last I checked, ShaperBox didn't have a randomize feature but maybe it does now? In any case, that's one of the main reasons I went with Tantra instead.

EDIT: checked the v2 manual, and it looks like I stand corrected: "*Randomize wave points: * All points are set to a new random position and weight. No points are removed or added, but points snap to the background grid if the Snapped Pointer is selected.* SHIFT*-click to move points vertically only, preserving the rhythm."

Tantra is still awesome, but they're very similar so I'm sure you can't go wrong.


----------



## Locks (Jul 22, 2020)

tebling said:


> Last I checked, ShaperBox didn't have a randomize feature but maybe it does now? In any case, that's one of the main reasons I went with Tantra instead.
> 
> EDIT: checked the v2 manual, and it looks like I stand corrected: "*Randomize wave points: * All points are set to a new random position and weight. No points are removed or added, but points snap to the background grid if the Snapped Pointer is selected.* SHIFT*-click to move points vertically only, preserving the rhythm."
> 
> Tantra is still awesome, but they're very similar so I'm sure you can't go wrong.



That's good to know. Cheers! I hadn't heard of Tantra but it looks really neat. 

The main reason I'm looking at Shaperbox 2 is because I was interested in IL Gross Beat but they don't make a VST version for Mac (only works in FL Studio). Izotope Stutter Edit looked pretty interesting but there's something about the UI that turns me off (kind of an overwhelming setup) whereas Gross had a much more streamlined workflow (which is important to me as I don't like having to spend too much time learning how a plugin works). Shaperbox 2 seems the best alternative to me in this regards as the UI looks very intuitive, so I should be able to hit the ground running.


----------



## Pier (Jul 23, 2020)

Why not get Stutter Edit 2?

Seems much more powerful than anything Cableguys make. If you have other izotope products it's on sale now at $99.



It's marketed at EDM music but you can't deny the sound design power of that thing.


----------



## Locks (Jul 23, 2020)

Pier said:


> Why not get Stutter Edit 2?
> 
> Seems much more powerful than anything Cableguys make. If you have other izotope products it's on sale now at $99.



Stutter Edit 2 does look more feature-rich and is clearly a really well-engineered bit of software. But having thought about it for a while, I'm just drawn more to the simplicity of Shaperbox 2 interface.


----------



## Pier (Jul 23, 2020)

For the sake of completeness here are a couple more options to modulate volume and other effects.









MRhythmizer


From gating to glitching



www.meldaproduction.com













MOVEMENT by Output | Powerful Rhythm FX Engine


A powerful rhythm FX engine that transforms any instrument, synth, raw sound or full track in real time.



output.com










Effectrix | Effects Sequencer with 14 effects.


Effectrix is a professional and versatile multi-effect sequencer. The palette of algorithms spans from refined classics like loopers, vinyl effects and stutters over to modulated madness. Each effect has two modulation tracks, which can be drawn by hand, controlled via LFO, envelope follower or...




sugar-bytes.de













Gatekeeper


Gatekeeper is the ultimate gating effect. Sample fast and precise volume modulation plugin equipped with a unique smoothing algorithm.




polyversemusic.com













Kilohearts | Trance Gate


What if ___ _____ easily chop up ____ __ the sound __ _ rhythmical pattern?




kilohearts.com






Edit:

Oh and also Multipass. It doesn't have drawable envelopes but it can be modulated with midi notes and audio input.









Kilohearts | Multipass


Band-splitting multi effect




kilohearts.com


----------



## Pier (Jul 23, 2020)

Locks said:


> Stutter Edit 2 does look more feature-rich and is clearly a really well-engineered bit of software. But having thought about it for a while, I'm just drawn more to the simplicity of Shaperbox 2 interface.



I just read your comment about IL Gross Beat. I could be wrong, but I don't think Shaperbox responds to midi notes to change patterns and stuff like other plugins like Stutter Edit or Multipass does.

This is what I'm referring to:




Edit:

Artillery is probably the grandmother of scene controlled effects for live use:


----------



## Pier (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh I got another one!

Zebra includes a Zebrify plugin which can be used as an effect and receives midi too.


----------



## Locks (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks, @Pier! Super comprehensive list! I'll check them all out. I honestly didn't realise there were so many options for these effects.


----------



## Pier (Jul 23, 2020)

My pleasure!

Oh btw I just noticed that ShaperBox can change the pattern via MIDI triggering so I was wrong on my previous comment.


----------



## ryst (Jul 23, 2020)

I love shaperbox. it's useful for all kinds of stuff. And the presets are quite good!


----------



## Locks (Jul 24, 2020)

ryst said:


> I love shaperbox. it's useful for all kinds of stuff. And the presets are quite good!



Ended up going with Shaperbox. Really enjoying it so far. It's amazing just how much you can transform your sounds with it. Would take so long with automation.


----------



## Pier (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm super tempted by Stutter Edit 2. I always wanted to buy v1 but I never caught it on sale and at $200 it was way overpriced.

The demos are all super over-the-top EDM crap but OTOH I think it can open up some very creative sound design possibilities.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 24, 2020)

Shaperbox 2 is a great value and surprisingly powerful. It definitely makes some things I used to automate now take only seconds to set up. Highly recommended. I was able to upgrade from v1 to v2 for something around $30 I think - they’re a good small company, too!


----------



## Locks (Jul 24, 2020)

Pier said:


> I'm super tempted by Stutter Edit 2. I always wanted to buy v1 but I never caught it on sale and at $200 it was way overpriced.
> 
> The demos are all super over-the-top EDM crap but OTOH I think it can open up some very creative sound design possibilities.



It seriously does look great. I think it goes on sale from time to time so might be worth keeping an eye out for that.


----------



## Locks (Jul 24, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Shaperbox 2 is a great value and surprisingly powerful. It definitely makes some things I used to automate now take only seconds to set up. Highly recommended. I was able to upgrade from v1 to v2 for something around $30 I think - they’re a good small company, too!



I love slowing a melody to halftime and mixing it to the original to taste. Then automating a few subtle filters and other effects. Can really spice up a melody and get ideas flowing.


----------



## c t (Jul 24, 2020)

I have their half-time plugin and it's cool. Is that a stripped down version of one their shaper plugs? That bundle looks pretty sweet.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 25, 2020)

I have become a fan of all the Cableguys plugins. I started with ShaperBox, and of the collection that is probably the one I turn to most often. It is very musically useful, at least for me.

I will concede that I don't use it on every project, the collection does collect dust from time to time, but when I need something "like that" they never disappoint.

The company is also very good about support, fielding even my dumbest questions with grace.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jul 25, 2020)

Shaperbox is fantastic and I wouldn't really compare it to alot of the others mentioned here.


----------



## Pier (Jul 25, 2020)

Kuusniemi said:


> Shaperbox is fantastic and I wouldn't really compare it to alot of the others mentioned here.



Why not?


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jul 25, 2020)

Pier said:


> Why not?


From my experience Shaperbox is different from the others mentioned. I think it has a wider range of use than most FX mentioned (I do have quite a few of them and most of the time I turn to Shaperbox).


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 29, 2021)

Pier said:


> For the sake of completeness here are a couple more options to modulate volume and other effects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know if you can add 3rd party effect plugins to Effectrix?

If not, do you know of anything similar to Effectrix that allows for the use of 3rd party effects plugins?

Thank you.


----------



## Pier (Mar 29, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Do you know if you can add 3rd party effect plugins to Effectrix?
> 
> If not, do you know of anything similar to Effectrix that allows for the use of 3rd party effects plugins?
> 
> Thank you.


Sorry, I'm not aware of any effects host with sequencing that allows you to load third party effects.

Maybe Unify by plugin guru? Not sure if it can work as an effect and definitely doesn't have the sequencing capabilities of Effectrix.

Not sure what you'd like to do, but Ableton and Bitwig offer many ways to use vsts in racks. Maybe that's another option if you use those DAWs.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 29, 2021)

Pier said:


> Sorry, I'm not aware of any effects host with sequencing that allows you to load third party effects.
> 
> Maybe Unify by plugin guru? Not sure if it can work as an effect and definitely doesn't have the sequencing capabilities of Effectrix.
> 
> Not sure what you'd like to do, but Ableton and Bitwig offer many ways to use vsts in racks. Maybe that's another option if you use those DAWs.


I use Logic

Basically looking for a way to add effects without having to put an entire plugin on a track and automate it just for one or two notes


----------



## el-bo (Mar 29, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> I use Logic
> 
> Basically looking for a way to add effects without having to put an entire plugin on a track and automate it just for one or two notes


Have you looked into selection-based processing?






Apply plug-in effects to audio regions in Logic Pro


Learn how to use Selection-Based Processing to apply plug-in processing to audio regions in Logic Pro 10.3.



support.apple.com


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 29, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Have you looked into selection-based processing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...









However, does that apply to audio regions only or MIDI as well?


----------



## el-bo (Mar 29, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> However, does that apply to audio regions only or MIDI as well?


Audio only, I'm afraid. Doesn't take much work to bounce-in-place the selection you want to work with. For MIDI you'll have to stick with automation.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 29, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Audio only, I'm afraid. Doesn't take much work to bounce-in-place the selection you want to work with. For MIDI you'll have to stick with automation.


Yeah I can always BIP 
Thank you


----------



## el-bo (Mar 29, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Yeah I can always BIP
> Thank you


Yeah, man! Just BIP it. BIP it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## pitchdrifter (May 7, 2021)

Here's another vote for Zebrify.
Of course it doesn't offer the time based effects Shaperbox 2 comes with, it lets you use better sounding filters (not Diva ones as yet though) with the MSEGs.

I'd recommend giving it a try if you own Zebra anyway. You might prefer the sonic character in some use cases.


----------



## go_fig (May 17, 2021)

Effectrix was mentioned. For a FREE option in the same general direction (self-contained multi-FX modulated by a step sequencer) I can recommend Brandulator. Instant robo-funky goodness.


----------



## timprebble (May 17, 2021)

go_fig said:


> Effectrix was mentioned. For a FREE option in the same general direction (self-contained multi-FX modulated by a step sequencer) I can recommend Brandulator. Instant robo-funky goodness.


not free but similar to Effectrix = Illformed GLITCH


Illformed :: Glitch 2


----------



## ElDoRado1239 (Jul 30, 2021)

There is also this relatively new Infiltrator from Devious Machines ( Duck, Pitch Monster )








Infiltrator 2


Infiltrator 2, Infiltrator 2 plugin, buy Infiltrator 2, download Infiltrator 2 trial, Devious Machines Infiltrator 2




www.pluginboutique.com




I do not have it, current price is a bit too high in my opinion - but it seems they are aware of the competition and bring some new options to the table. 10 LFOs can be hooked to a number of filters and 16 effects from the usual to formant, ring mod, fm... midi control, macros, etc. If the actual sound quality is good, may be worthwhile.

But this, like Stutter Edit and some others, is just a different category altogether. You add a specific LFO from ShaperBox when you need a specific effect, the amount of decisions you will make while using it is way less diverse. That is what I think makes ShaperBox so great, it is "just" a floating LFO tool with a very specific effect.

Infected Mushroom Gatekeeper from Polyverse Music does work like this too though and could be thought as directly superior to Volume Shaper depending on your needs, some features are just different. It can also pan, allows for midi control, cc send and apparently has cv output to modular - never tested this though.


----------



## Pier (Aug 1, 2021)

ElDoRado1239 said:


> There is also this relatively new Infiltrator from Devious Machines ( Duck, Pitch Monster )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kept having glitches with the Shaperbox UI on a 4K monitor.

Gatekeeper works perfectly for me. In Bitwig it's even possible to route audio as a modulator so I can use it to modulate pretty much anything I want.


----------

